# محتاج مساعدة



## مهندس تكريت (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو من اخوتي تزويدي بكتابين للموضوعين التالين 
ASTM welding casting 
metal handbook ( ASM ) , vol1 & vol2 
مع جزيل الشكر ..........:14:


----------



## مهندس تكريت (30 أكتوبر 2008)

وين اخوتي المهندسين 
اشو لح الان ماكو رد 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس وعد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز من تكريت... هذا موقع (منقول) للكتب الخاصة باللحام عسى ان يفيدك بشيء. اخوك مهندس من بيجي
http://www.eng4ever.org/Welding_Technology.html


----------

